# A gift to all canadian folk song lovers



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks to mike and Brent for starting a wave of these crazy awesome historical songs.

Here is the gift

In cleaning out the parents' matrimonial home I found this book. 150 of Canada's historical lumberjack and fishing and love songs. I've done a few already.










Lmk if he link fido rent work to the PDF of the book

And there's one of my attempts. Funny son about courting a girl. It's in the book.
Youpie sur la rivere 
This was done in my iPhone with only my voice going through a mic. All else was DI into the iphone via IRig. Garageband.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks man. I downloaded it and I'm going to check it out.

It's got the Strawberry Roan! One of my dad's favorites! Wilf Carter did a version if I remember correctly. I'll have to learn it for my dad.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Im gonna have
To do recording of the ones I've done. There's so much in there.


----------



## TCMfan (Nov 22, 2011)

That's what I call "Can-con" - Thanks so much for that!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to hear some recordings of your versions of these songs.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember that book from elementary school


----------

